# 07 2500HD Towing Capacity



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

I have a question about rear end gear. I currently have a 07 Silverado 2500HD crew cab standard bed with the 6.0L engine and 3.73 rear end. 

I looked in my owners manual today and noticed that my towing capacity with the 3.73 rear end is 9800 lbs. But if I would have gotten a 4.10 rear end, it would be up to 12,300 lbs. 

I knew there would be a difference between the towing capacities, but I didn't think it would be this much of a difference.

Can you guys educate me on why a 4.10 rear end is so much better for towing than a 3.73? Especially this much better? 

I bought this truck knowing that I would eventually move to a 5th wheel camper, but this whole 9800 lb towing limit is now concerning me.

Thanks in advance.

Jeremy


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

It's simple. Gears are leverage. Leverage is the key to getting anything moving.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

The 3.73's were only available with the 6 speed autos on the late 2007's if I'm correct? The 3.73's lower the towing capacity mostly because that ratio is better used for increased fuel mileage, not pure pulling torque.... the 4.10's won't get you good MPG's but they will pull a house down... up through late '07 you could only get the 4.10 gearing behind the 4 speed autos... I have the 4.10's in my '03 2500HD and it's a pulling beast but a gas hog. That said- my '03 is rated to tow right around 10K lbs.... my enclosed trailer fully loaded is right at that mark, and it's about maxxed out for power at that point... so if you're going to be close to the truck's rated towing capacity fully loaded, you might want to be looking into a diesel or truck better geared for heavy hauling...

Just my $.02


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

I thought the diesels only got the 3.73's and the gas trucks got the 4.10's?


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

When I bought my truck, I had the dealership run the VIN for me. It definitely has the code for the 3.73 rear end in it. 

I know plenty of guys around here that have almost the same truck as I do. They are easily pulling 5th wheel trailers that are over 10,000 lbs loaded. I will have to talk to some of them to see if they are maxed out on power when they are pulling.

Thanks for the quick input guys.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Gears are leverage. Everything else said is just "white noise". That's the answer. Leverage.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Its going to feel like your towing 30k pounds with a 10k pound trailer behind a 6 liter with 3.73's in it.

Also your mpg is going to suck, your gonna wish you got a diesel.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Is your 07 a classic or the new style?

I used to drive a '10 cc/sb 6.0/auto 2500HD at my old job that I'm pretty sure had 3.73's in it. Used it for all sorts of stuff on the farm including pulling anhydrous tanks all over the place. It pulled pretty well, we never really got the tanks going to quick as they weighed 24-25k full but it handled them fine. If your trucks an 07.5 it should be the same drivetrain as the '10 was.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

My truck is the new style Silverado. It just seems like my truck is built for way more than 9800lbs. It seems odd to me that a gear change can increase your towing capacity 2500lbs. I could maybe see 1000lbs, but 2500 sure seems like a lot.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Leverage. All leverage. Makes a big difference!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Kollerman;1628842 said:


> My truck is the new style Silverado. It just seems like my truck is built for way more than 9800lbs. It seems odd to me that a gear change can increase your towing capacity 2500lbs. I could maybe see 1000lbs, but 2500 sure seems like a lot.


Frame is the same 2001-2010. The 6 speed and 4.10 gearing gives more pull than the 6 speed with 3.73 gears, hence the higher rating. Could you pull 10-12k with 3.73 gears? probably, but it might have a bit less efficiency doing it.



mkwl;1628744 said:


> The 3.73's were only available with the 6 speed autos on the late 2007's if I'm correct? The 3.73's lower the towing capacity mostly because that ratio is better used for increased fuel mileage, not pure pulling torque.... the 4.10's won't get you good MPG's but they will pull a house down... up through late '07 you could only get the 4.10 gearing behind the 4 speed autos... I have the 4.10's in my '03 2500HD and it's a pulling beast but a gas hog. That said- my '03 is rated to tow right around 10K lbs.... my enclosed trailer fully loaded is right at that mark, and it's about maxxed out for power at that point... so if you're going to be close to the truck's rated towing capacity fully loaded, you might want to be looking into a diesel or truck better geared for heavy hauling...
> 
> Just my $.02





vegaman04;1628749 said:


> I thought the diesels only got the 3.73's and the gas trucks got the 4.10's?


Duramax trucks are 3.73 only. From 2001-2007 (classic), 2500hd 6.0 trucks got 4.10 gears. 2007 and newer (6L90 trucks) have a choice of 3.73 (standard) or 4.10 ($100 option).


----------

